# RMA in Eye Spy Magazine.



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Anyone seen the article yet? I haven't seen the magazine!

Looks like there's something on Defendo in it too.


----------



## jellyman (Aug 21, 2003)

Not this month's.

Aran is a great writer, and a cool guy to boot.


----------

